# sustane 10-1-4 is it close to Carbon X?



## Babameca (Jul 29, 2019)

I ended up buying this to try to my 5 weeks old lawn:
http://www.sustane.com/products/turfgrass/sustane-10-1-4
The label does not say it but it has much more into it, including 7% Humic acid. What surprises me is the Carbon to N ratio to be 4:1. I guess it means it has 40% Carbon content. I don't how this compares to Carbon X but I will follow up on results. The plan for this is to be my early spring and late summer (Nitrogen blitz) go to fert.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

In some ways (similar ingredients) I guess you could say that. The Sustane claims 75% fast release, and my understanding is C-X is approx 83% fast release, so similar ratios. But the slow release mechanisms are likely different, and I don't see biochar listed in the Sustane. I'm guessing this is a new Sustane fertilizer.


----------



## Babameca (Jul 29, 2019)

Green said:


> In some ways (similar ingredients) I guess you could say that. The Sustane claims 75% fast release, and my understanding is C-X is approx 83% fast release, so similar ratios. But the slow release mechanisms are likely different, and I don't see biochar listed in the Sustane. I'm guessing this is a new Sustane fertilizer.


The Carbon is the biochar... When you 'burn' or 'cook' organic matter (the turkey litter) you end up with the char.
https://www.azocleantech.com/article.aspx?ArticleID=183
This is only my interpretation based on background broad knowledgeable but zero access to how in reality those two are manufactured. I will put it in works this week and follow-up. I don't know when Sustane put this on the market, I simply have a local access to it (and many others) from a golf course supplier.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

From that article:



> Not all biochar is the same. The raw materials used and the temperature the feed material was heated to changes the chemical composition of biochar.





> Higher firing temperatures will result in a greater amount of *microporosity* and adsorptive capacity, therefore a better potential for adsorption of toxic substances and soil rehabilitation.


That microporosity is key and what the biochar absorbs prior to being introduced into the soil. It will be hard to compare the products without knowledge of their processing.


----------



## Babameca (Jul 29, 2019)

@g-man 100% agree. I wished I had access to carbon X simply to compare on two sampling lots on the reno. Since I don't, I can definitely reference Sustain to plain urea I was using so far. I like your trial to XGRN (hope to spell it right).


----------

